# Oltre Nero Limited Edition



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Anyone have details re: how many are coming to the USA and price? England is getting 40:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/02/bianchi-oltre-nero-limited-edition-in.html


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

OTOH:
I'd love an Oltre _Puro Celeste_ limited edition...


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

This would really be perfetto!


kbwh said:


> OTOH:
> I'd love an Oltre _Puro Celeste_ limited edition...


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

I contacted Epic and they have them coming in March, just like Competitive Cyclist. Epic says you have to buy built, Competitive says they will sell the frameset or built, customer's choice. Competitive price $4999 for the frameset. Nobody knew how many were coming to the States but Competitive said only two 59cm bikes were coming to the States in March. My size.


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Thanks. Question: I looked at the CC site and see that the regular Oltre frameset is $4999. They said that the Olre Nero Limited Edition is the same price????



cinelliguy said:


> I contacted Epic and they have them coming in March, just like Competitive Cyclist. Epic says you have to buy built, Competitive says they will sell the frameset or built, customer's choice. Competitive price $4999 for the frameset. Nobody knew how many were coming to the States but Competitive said only two 59cm bikes were coming to the States in March. My size.


----------



## cinelliguy (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, here is the copy of the email from Andy at CC.

Guy, 

I was mistaken, as we don't have any Neros in stock any more - looks like we sold a few this week! I'll have to check with our Bianchi buyer on availability and get back to you, but yes - we can sell you the frameset only for $4999

There are a few images here, but we don't have any photography of this frame yet:

http://www.bianchi.com/global/bikes/bikes_detail.aspx?ProductIDMaster=53248

Sincerely,

Andy Clark
Competitive Cyclist
501 916 8544 Direct
888 276 7130
www.twitter.com/compcyclist
www.facebook.com/competitive.cyclist


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Well, that's a good surprise. Thanks.



cinelliguy said:


> Yes, here is the copy of the email from Andy at CC.
> 
> Guy,
> 
> ...


----------

